# Rocket Mass Heaters



## Traveler (Apr 17, 2014)

Traveler submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Rocket Mass Heaters - Super efficient wood stoves you can build!



> A book that covers the science and design of rocket stoves.



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## Tude (Apr 17, 2014)

Inputting some good stuffs!!  Keep 'em coming


----------



## Traveler (Apr 17, 2014)

I have about 15 gb collection of books that I need to sort through so I can put up the best stuff


----------



## Tude (Apr 17, 2014)

HOARDER!!!!! <points finger!!!>

hehe very cool - so now I can hoard your sub-hoard shed offs LOL. Love the herbs though. I won't be in a place to plant anything edible (lol - it's a dog/cat pee area where I am in the city) till late Summer - but ze planz man for next year. YAY!!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 17, 2014)

It's true. I don't have much for physical possessions but I hoard information!


----------

